# Changed up the front end a bit...



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I really need to get some decent pictures of the car, but who has the time?! Anyway, all of the plasti dip conversations resulted in this being my new front end (constructive criticism always appreciated). The chrome around the grill is painted gloss black and the VW symbol is plasti dipped (the different textures of the paint and the plasti dip makes the front badge stand out a bit more). Sorry for the crappy garage pic...


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

looks pretty nice....when i get tired of looking at the grill the way mine is...this will be my next route...probably leave the vw logo alone though....still looks good


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

super sick


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Damn it looks interestingly good. Do you have a regular colored picture. This one is uncolored


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks great... I would love to see a pic in the light!


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbup: Looks great man! That is one sick ass car!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks nice, but I think it would have looked much cleaner if you had left the emblem Chrome.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, I finally got a chance to wash the CC and snap some pics that show the front grill. My photography skills are a work in progress so take it easy on me. Everything is holding up well so far, but I'm trying to find a professionally made custom front emblem that matches this one (chrome and body color). Off to bed...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> Well, I finally got a chance to wash the CC and snap some pics that show the front grill. My photography skills are a work in progress so take it easy on me. Everything is holding up well so far, but I'm trying to find a professionally made custom front emblem that matches this one (chrome and body color). Off to bed...


Love those wheels :thumbup: Are these the MRR GT1 19s". Btw, is it just me or the color has a glazed look/feel. Waxed too?


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> Well, I finally got a chance to wash the CC and snap some pics that show the front grill. My photography skills are a work in progress so take it easy on me. Everything is holding up well so far, but I'm trying to find a professionally made custom front emblem that matches this one (chrome and body color). Off to bed...


What kind of rims are those?
Could you take some photos of the rims? thanks!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

de_bklyn said:


> Love those wheels :thumbup: Are these the MRR GT1 19s". Btw, is it just me or the color has a glazed look/feel. Waxed too?


Yes, the wheels are the MRRs in 19; I've been really happy with them so far. The glazed look is from a base layer of Klasse All-In-One Polish followed by Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze. I need to do another round now that I have the Porter Cable in my garage!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

joechang0103 said:


> Could you take some photos of the rims? thanks!


Here they are:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

im digging the grill I think I may pickup one to interchange and do what you did. I kindda like the look overall. I'd be worried about the tint on the headlights though.


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I'd be worried about the tint on the headlights though.


I am more curious than worried.... how does it affect your headlight performance and color of light?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually, there is no tint on the headlights. I swapped out my halogens for OEM xenons (including housings); the inside of the housings are painted black, so maybe it looks like they are tinted. If you see it in person it's easier to decipher.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

looks great.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Ween and rabbit. It's still a work in progress...


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Car looks great, very tastefully done, nice work.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Excellent work. Kudos to you for all your effort. :beer:


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

car looks great man. i think the grill is well done. :beer:

so those are OEM HID's? did you have to take them apart to paint them i take it?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

crazywayne311 said:


> car looks great man. i think the grill is well done. :beer:
> 
> so those are OEM HID's? did you have to take them apart to paint them i take it?


Thanks guys. Yes, they are OEM hid's. The housing was baked, separated and painted. I like the look, especially once the R-Line tail lights went on (thanks Bud!).


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thanks guys. Yes, they are OEM hid's. The housing was baked, separated and painted. I like the look, especially once the R-Line tail lights went on (thanks Bud!).


yeah bud is the man...wow i thought baking them apart was a PITA...good job none the less man


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

i29gtaylor said:


> Here they are:


What suspension setup do you have. I love the look. awesome job!!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks. Right now I have the H&R springs only. Might get coils at some point, but for now this works.


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

car looks perfect


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

awesome! all these plasti dip conversations... might have to test my spray paint skills:laugh:


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Man...


CLEAN!! :thumbup:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the comments. I'm not usually one for pictures of my car, but I figure if I can master the DSLR with the CC as my muse, why not?! Anyway, I broke out a new lens tonight and took a pic of my recently installed R-Line tail lights five minutes before sunset.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

joechang0103 said:


> Could you take some photos of the rims? thanks!


Here's a decent up-close pic of the wheels:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the comments. I'm not usually one for pictures of my car, but I figure if I can master the DSLR with the CC as my muse, why not?! Anyway, I broke out a new lens tonight and took a pic of my recently installed R-Line tail lights five minutes before sunset.


This picture is cool. Love those wheels. Nice work again.:thumbup:


----------



## FirstCC808 (Apr 1, 2010)

I sure hope my stock CC isn't parked next to yours. Your CC would make my CC look like a Sonata. :facepalm: Excellent work.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Holy ****. Your car is CLEAN. One of the cleanest I've seen.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys; I appreciate the comments. FirstCC, there are a lot of people out there that would choose your car over mine. I'm glad you appreciate it though :thumbup:. I have another pic of the front grill; this is my final answer (for a while):


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thanks guys; I appreciate the comments. FirstCC, don't sell yourself short! There are a lot of people out there that would choose your car over mine. I'm glad you appreciate it though :thumbup:. I have another pic of the front grill; this is my final answer (for a while):


Speechless!:beer:


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

Extremely cool! like if Batman got a CC - it would have this front end.

Nice job!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! :beer:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## leemanwentz (May 2, 2011)

*Darth F>ckin' Vadar...*



i29gtaylor said:


> Thanks guys; I appreciate the comments. FirstCC, there are a lot of people out there that would choose your car over mine. I'm glad you appreciate it though :thumbup:. I have another pic of the front grill; this is my final answer (for a while):


Darth [email protected]' Vadar... thats what that looks like... very nice job all around... the wheels, the color and that glossy f2ckin' finish with the black-outs just right, just enough but not too much... nice.

Btw, what gradations did you use on your window tinting?... I have a Black on Black too and am getting ready to tint the windows incl the front...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thanks guys; I appreciate the comments. FirstCC, there are a lot of people out there that would choose your car over mine. I'm glad you appreciate it though :thumbup:. I have another pic of the front grill; this is my final answer (for a while):


Hey didn't you have a B6 Passat before the CC? I think I recognize your name from the B6 Forums. I could be wrong. 

CC is clean! But did you not color match the front grill? It looks like a Piano Black..


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

by far the best looking black CC I have seen till date.. top notch work man! :thumbup:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

cwwiii said:


> Hey didn't you have a B6 Passat before the CC? I think I recognize your name from the B6 Forums. I could be wrong.
> 
> CC is clean! But did you not color match the front grill? It looks like a Piano Black..


My wife drives a B6 Passat but I doubt that is me you're thinking of; I've never been very active on here. The front grill isn't color matched yet, but it will be soon. 




cwwiii said:


> Btw, what gradations did you use on your window tinting?... I have a Black on Black too and am getting ready to tint the windows incl the front...


Thanks for the comments! I put 5% on the back and 35% on the front four windows. It looks darker because of the black interior as well (car is black on black). 



cwwiii said:


> by far the best looking black CC I have seen till date.. top notch work man!


Thank you sir :beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

i29gtaylor said:


> My wife drives a B6 Passat but I doubt that is me you're thinking of; I've never been very active on here. The front grill isn't color matched yet, but it will be soon.


 Ok. Wasn't too sure if it was you or not. But yeah I love the look of your CC. Makes me wish I bought a Black one.  Once that grill is color matched it's going to be so money!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Changed some things around this weekend and thought I would share. Off went the H&R Sport Springs and on went the KW Variant 1 coilovers (all the way down right now). I'll wait a bit, but if nothing changes I might raise the back by .25 inch (opinions?; suggestions?; comparatives?). These aren't great to see exact details (measurements are on the way), but you get the gist:





















___________________________________________
I also added the MKVI Golf/GTI steering wheel (w/ DSG paddles). Needless to say I love it. 










___________________________________________
The last two mods of the weekend were an H&R 24mm rear sway bar and a BSH pendulum mount. I really like the way it drives now, but I definitely feel the extra vibrations. Hopefully it will settle down (or I will get used to it) because I love the benefits.

Lastly, a couple pics of the rear "toddler cave."




















Some day soon I will venture further out than my driveway for a pic or two...


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not much for black myself but I can appreciate a good looking car and this is it! Clean!


----------



## fastduo (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks really great. More info on the "plastic dip" please.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

The more I click this thread, the more I love you car. She's a knockout! Love it! :beer:


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Love the car. What did you use for the turns? and did you get the clear turns before you tinted them?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks bigmikeo and MBH! 
____________________________________



westbeach4 said:


> Love the car. What did you use for the turns? and did you get the clear turns before you tinted them?


Thanks. I used the VHT Nite Shade with the original ambers. 
____________________________________



fastduo said:


> Looks really great. More info on the "plastic dip" please.


Thanks. I taped off the outside chrome ring of the emblem and painted the center with plasti-dip. I didn't sand the emblem or anything in case I wanted to take it off. It's held up well so far. 

:beer:


----------



## cntCCme (May 25, 2011)

ur ride looks so sick... great job. i want to blk out the back logo on my trunk any suggestions?????


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

looks great! It has come a long way since I last saw it (when you first had the wheels installed then the suspension)


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## whiteevo (Dec 17, 2010)

great work, the car looks perfect!

what model recaros are those? i'd like to go that route in the near future.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thanks guys; I appreciate the comments. FirstCC, there are a lot of people out there that would choose your car over mine. I'm glad you appreciate it though :thumbup:. I have another pic of the front grill; this is my final answer (for a while):


Man that things straight nasty looking from the front. I love it


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Car looks great man. Love the grill.

Can I ask why you modify your pictures to remove the color from the actual car and make it appear more black? In some of your pictures you can see where it look like you ran over the car with a color removal tool/brush, but leave the rest of the pic in color. If you look in your front shot of the car on the right hand side, you can see there is a difference in the coloring of the driveway like you brushed to far out, in your photo editing software.:beer:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Daze513 said:


> Car looks great man. Love the grill.
> 
> Can I ask why you modify your pictures to remove the color from the actual car and make it appear more black? In some of your pictures you can see where it look like you ran over the car with a color removal tool/brush, but leave the rest of the pic in color. If you look in your front shot of the car on the right hand side, you can see there is a difference in the coloring of the driveway like you brushed to far out, in your photo editing software.:beer:


Thanks guys. Daze, like I said on the first page, I'm beginning the long foray into learning about my first DSLR; matter of fact, I think I even threw out an early disclaimer regarding my lack of photography skills (that includes photoshop cs5!). If the point of your post was that I have a long way to go before my pictures look perfect, I couldn't agree more! I'm sure there are a hundred people before you that noticed what you mentioned (and more), but I guess you were the one that needed to get it on the record. Duly noted, I assure you. I'm just having fun with the car and the camera; the pic you're referring to was an experiment and I thought it came out cool so I posted it. Pretty obvious there was some work done, even to my inexperienced eyes. Anyway, answer to your question is "why not?"


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thanks guys. Daze, like I said on the first page, I'm beginning the long foray into learning about my first DSLR; matter of fact, I think I even threw out an early disclaimer regarding my lack of photography skills (that includes photoshop cs5!). If the point of your post was that I have a long way to go before my pictures look perfect, I couldn't agree more! I'm sure there are a hundred people before you that noticed what you mentioned (and more), but I guess you were the one that needed to get it on the record. Duly noted, I assure you. I'm just having fun with the car and the camera; the pic you're referring to was an experiment and I thought it came out cool so I posted it. Pretty obvious there was some work done, even to my inexperienced eyes. Anyway, answer to your question is "why not?"


Yea man I hear you, I started like 3 years ago on a Nikon D60, and have since learned a whole lot too, so I was in your shoes at one point.

I didnt mean to come off as a jackass or get anything "on the record", and in all honesty for having started not long ago your pics look pretty good. I support your picture editing all the way. most good car pictures are always edited anyways. I have edited hundreds of my car pictures throughout years so I know what its like to find that cool picture.

To answer your "why not?" question, I would think we can all get a more accurate/realistic view of your mods if they are not edited for color, or shade, or tone. It lets us all see the actual mods with a more real eye. Otherwise, some mods may look better or worse than they actually appear. Some parts may look glossy, some may look flat, color tones may be wrong, etc… but thats just my opinion, which is why I asked. Anyways you keep doing your thing cuz your doing it well, and the car is obviously looking good. Keep that shutter going. :thumbup:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Daze513 said:


> Yea man I hear you, I started like 3 years ago on a Nikon D60, and have since learned a whole lot too, so I was in your shoes at one point.
> 
> I didnt mean to come off as a jackass or get anything "on the record", and in all honesty for having started not long ago your pics look pretty good. I support your picture editing all the way. most good car pictures are always edited anyways. I have edited hundreds of my car pictures throughout years so I know what its like to find that cool picture.
> 
> To answer your "why not?" question, I would think we can all get a more accurate/realistic view of your mods if they are not edited for color, or shade, or tone. It lets us all see the actual mods with a more real eye. Otherwise, some mods may look better or worse than they actually appear. Some parts may look glossy, some may look flat, color tones may be wrong, etc… but thats just my opinion, which is why I asked. Anyways you keep doing your thing cuz your doing it well, and the car is obviously looking good. Keep that shutter going. :thumbup:


What's a shutter? Ha, I'm not that bad. But yeah, it's been interesting getting to know all of the ins and outs of not only the camera but the editing software as well. I am definitely a rookie and I knew some of the true photography people would see my pictures and be able to poke holes in everything; in other words I accepted on day one that there would be posts like yours so I definitely don't take offense. I've committed to tackling the learning curve with both the camera as well as the software, but in the meantime I just post what looks decent. I am happy to help anyone in any way if they have questions about the mods I have done, and I know that feeling is mutual since there are MANY people that have helped me. You should see some of the monstrosities I put together in Photoshop; that would be a funny thread. Anyway, photography tips and suggestions will always be appreciated! :beer:


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

i29gtaylor said:


> What's a shutter? Ha, I'm not that bad. But yeah, it's been interesting getting to know all of the ins and outs of not only the camera but the editing software as well. I am definitely a rookie and I knew some of the true photography people would see my pictures and be able to poke holes in everything; in other words I accepted on day one that there would be posts like yours so I definitely don't take offense. I've committed to tackling the learning curve with both the camera as well as the software, but in the meantime I just post what looks decent. I am happy to help anyone in any way if they have questions about the mods I have done, and I know that feeling is mutual since there are MANY people that have helped me. You should see some of the monstrosities I put together in Photoshop; that would be a funny thread. Anyway, photography tips and suggestions will always be appreciated! :beer:


Good stuff man.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

sick sick ride... dude, so freaking clean, do you even drive it in public?
What did you do to the front head lights? Is that a film on them or just a glare fro mthe photo?
Well done man! Did you do the paint and plasti dip yourself?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

whiteevo said:


> what model recaros are those? i'd like to go that route in the near future.


I'm not sure if this means congratulations are in order, but if they are, congratulations! They are the Recaro Vivo Booster Seat. Here's a link:

http://www.recarochildseat.com/boos...ro-vivo.html?gclid=CKXk_-2Ri6kCFQwZ2godWXaang




MagyarCC said:


> What did you do to the front head lights? Is that a film on them or just a glare fro mthe photo?
> Well done man! Did you do the paint and plasti dip yourself?


Thanks! The inside of the headlights are painted black, so they look fairly dark. Up close you can see that the "look" comes from the joey mod and not tint. I did the paint and plasti dip myself, but I'm actually on the way over to get a quote on some painting that includes re-painting the front grill surround in body color, as well as all of the matte plastic pieces on the front of the car. Hopefully it's not outrageously expensive. Enjoy the weekend all!


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

i29gtaylor said:


> I'm not sure if this means congratulations are in order, but if they are, congratulations! They are the Recaro Vivo Booster Seat. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.recarochildseat.com/boos...ro-vivo.html?gclid=CKXk_-2Ri6kCFQwZ2godWXaang
> 
> ...


Man, if your day job ever fails, you have a future in VW proto type design... great job. looks fantastic!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

MagyarCC said:


> Man, if your day job ever fails, you have a future in VW proto type design... great job. looks fantastic!


 Thanks! Having a job like that would be a blast. I'd have to get a lot better at Photoshop :facepalm:. I'm taking it in this week to have the plastic fog surrounds, main grill (except for chrome as pictured at the top of this page), bottom grill slats and rear plastic piece (near exhaust area) painted in body color. Right now it looks a bit unfinished. Anyway, the photography saga continues with this pic (as you can tell, I plan to memorialize the car with this thread): 








]


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thinking about getting the H&R sport spring set. I'm a little concerned on it doesn't look like it settles evenly. Looks like the back is lower then the front. As I would rather have the back a little higher. 

How did it settle for you? How much stiffer did it get? 

Thanks again


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Whats your setup on the tires/rims/suspension? Great looking car by the way!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

westbeach4 said:


> Thinking about getting the H&R sport spring set. I'm a little concerned on it doesn't look like it settles evenly. Looks like the back is lower then the front. As I would rather have the back a little higher.
> 
> How did it settle for you? How much stiffer did it get?
> 
> Thanks again


 The springs settled evenly for me, but as expected the ride was a lot stiffer than stock. I really didn't mind it; as far as I could tell it rode really well for how low it was. 



ccowner said:


> Whats your setup on the tires/rims/suspension? Great looking car by the way!


 Thanks cc. The setup is: 

BF Goodrich g-Force T/A KDW 235/35/19 
19" MRR 288 
KW Variant 1 Coilovers 

There's also a 24mm H&R rear sway bar and the BSH pendulum mount in there. It handles great but I'm still hoping the vibrations will abate. :beer:


----------



## Tartalo (Jun 20, 2010)

great car man


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Tartalo said:


> great car man


Thank you sir. In light of the recent Father's Day, I thought I would post the following:

http://neighborsgo.com/stories/68950

In case you don't like following links, my older son Chayse had a brain tumor removed in November. He had a great recovery and when a fundraiser for the American Heart Association came up at school, he proceeded to raise the most money in his school's history and donated all of the prizes he won to Children's Medical Center in Dallas where he had his surgery. Here's a picture of him in the CC yesterday after some baseball practice (you can see the scar that starts at his ear and looks like a question mark ending in the middle of his head):










And the token pic of the car from yesterday as well:










I'll post pics once the painting is complete on the front bumper. Cheers! :beer:


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thank you sir. In light of the recent Father's Day, I thought I would post the following:
> 
> http://neighborsgo.com/stories/68950
> 
> ...


What an incredible story man! You have done a good job as a Father and it shows through your Son's Actions! Very Inspring Sir  Happy Father's Day!

Nice Car too


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thank you sir. In light of the recent Father's Day, I thought I would post the following:
> 
> http://neighborsgo.com/stories/68950
> 
> In case you don't like following links, my older son Chayse had a brain tumor removed in November. He had a great recovery ....


Quite an amazing story! Many thanks for sharing.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. I am definitely a proud father!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thanks guys. I am definitely a proud father!


:thumbup:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

My summer project is potentially a bust

Stay tuned! :beer:


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

your car looks fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## DomLS1 (Sep 1, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> Actually, there is no tint on the headlights. I swapped out my halogens for OEM xenons (including housings); the inside of the housings are painted black, so maybe it looks like they are tinted. If you see it in person it's easier to decipher.


where can you buy those headlights from?


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

Did you have vibs with just the HR sport springs? Can I run the HR Spring with the 18" stock set up?


----------



## flynnstone (Jul 25, 2011)

Im curious on this as well. Ive heard the OEM Xenon replacements are spendy. 

I'd love to see the front end plastic pieces you had painted to match the body! :beer:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

DomLS1 said:


> where can you buy those headlights from?


You can get the headlight housings pretty much anywhere; these were purchased in Europe, but they can be found on ebay (ebay.de) sometimes. Then they need to be separated (huge PITA), painted and re-assembled. 




ozfst said:


> Did you have vibs with just the HR sport springs? Can I run the HR Spring with the 18" stock set up?


Actually, I have KW Variant coilovers on there now, but when I did have the springs I didn't notice any vibrations. I don't see any reason you can't run those springs with 18" OEM wheels.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

i29gtaylor said:


> My summer project is potentially a bust
> 
> Stay tuned! :beer:



[SCAVENGERMODE]

I call first dibs on the headlights if you're selling/parting out, and provide you with OEM's to put on the car if you need em!!!

[/SCAVENGERMODE]

It would be a real pity though if you'd be going down that route.


----------



## flynnstone (Jul 25, 2011)

How are you liking the KW Variants?


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

i29gtaylor:

PM sent.

Mack


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

I am just curious since, it looks like so much has been done. What do you think is your total dollar investment in all your mods on this car?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

flynnstone said:


> How are you liking the KW Variants?


They've been great; I don't think I could go back to a springs only setup. The ride is so much better. 




ozfst said:


> I am just curious since, it looks like so much has been done. What do you think is your total dollar investment in all your mods on this car?


I really don't know. Nothing on the car was a big ticket item, so it wouldn't be that much.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I need to get some better pics, but here's what went on the car over the weekend:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

So this was a royal PIA but it's now complete and I'm really happy with the results. I put on the 6 piston Cayenne/Touraeg calipers (painted gloss black with painted white logo), 330mm rotors, stainless steel brake lines and new pads. In hindsight I probably wouldn't do it again but once you cross a certain point there's no going back. I've read all of the threads about how this brake setup is overkill, upgrade your tires, pads, blah blah blah. I don't really care about a couple extra pounds and the brakes feel amazing! I went for a really subtle look. It was a fun project and I learned a lot, so all in all it's all good :beer: 

A couple pics:

Nighttime pic to show the setup (wheels cover a lot of the caliper)











Daytime pic


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

Im going to give you a long distance high five. That is a damn sexy set up.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have to agree.... very well/nicely done. Clean setup!! :thumbup:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Very nice. Must tell me about spindles. Lol


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

JHolmes said:


> Very nice. Must tell me about spindles. Lol


PM sent :beer:


----------



## scrapen (Mar 2, 2009)

Which rotors did you use? I've been seeing guys use a 28mm rotor from the c230 sport.

And i see you ran into the same problem i did with my 17z/ mkiv r32 setup, having to grind pins down with 32mm rotors.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

i29gtaylor said:


> I need to get some better pics, but here's what went on the car over the weekend:




did this require vag.com to reprogram the sensors for bbk?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

scrapen said:


> Which rotors did you use? I've been seeing guys use a 28mm rotor from the c230 sport.
> 
> And i see you ran into the same problem i did with my 17z/ mkiv r32 setup, having to grind pins down with 32mm rotors.


I used 32mm rotors and you're correct, two of the pins needed to be shaved a couple mm. I'd really like to get new two-piece rotors at some point, but these will do for now. 



sfccryder said:


> did this require vag.com to reprogram the sensors for bbk?


No, it did not. :beer:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey taylor how do yuo like the G force's on there? and are they super sports? Just was wondering how different it makes handling and the ride.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Hey taylor how do yuo like the G force's on there? and are they super sports? Just was wondering how different it makes handling and the ride.


I like the tires. They are fairly quiet and I like the look of the tread. They aren't the Super Sports, they're the BFGoodrich g-Force T/A KDW 2. I got a really good deal on them. As far as handling, it's hard to attribute performance to any one thing since there are a few upgrades, but I'll tell you that it definitely sticks to the road in the twisties :laugh:

I had to take some pictures of my engine bay for a feature another site is doing on my car so I thought I'd post here. I know it's not everybody's cup of tea, but my son and I decided to paint some engine parts shortly after I got the car. His favorite colors are red and black so after some serious begging I acquiesced and we painted them that color.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Not sure if it was asked already maybe I missed it but what was used to black out the grill again?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Not sure if it was asked already maybe I missed it but what was used to black out the grill again?


I used gloss black high temp auto paint for the outer grill and plasti-dip for the emblem. It's held up really well so far. :beer:


----------



## WLGJr (Aug 4, 2011)

*I've got the sickness*

Wow man, thoroughly impressed with your CC. I just bought mine, 2009 White Gold Metallic 2.0T Lux, loving every square inch of it. Really like what you've done, each improvement is subtle on its own but when you step back and take a look at the big picture the impact is stunning. I'd be interested to see more examples of your LED Interior. I definitely want to incorporate LED lighting in mine. I'll probably tint my windows first though. The sun off of the brushed aluminum can be brutal!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

WLGJr said:


> Wow man, thoroughly impressed with your CC. I just bought mine, 2009 White Gold Metallic 2.0T Lux, loving every square inch of it. Really like what you've done, each improvement is subtle on its own but when you step back and take a look at the big picture the impact is stunning. I'd be interested to see more examples of your LED Interior. I definitely want to incorporate LED lighting in mine. I'll probably tint my windows first though. The sun off of the brushed aluminum can be brutal!


Thank you! I definitely enjoy the tinted windows down here in Texas. I don't have the LED interior lights but I've been very tempted. I replaced the bulbs in my last car and for whatever reason I kept having issues with them. This time I'll probably just stick with my stock lighting inside the car. :beer:


----------



## jordanryan (Nov 9, 2011)

love your car. i was just wondering what you did for the headlights?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

jordanryan said:


> love your car. i was just wondering what you did for the headlights?


Thanks! I took out the halogens and installed OEM bi-xenons with the housing taken apart and painted black. They look tinted but there's no decrease in light output so it's all good :beer:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks amazing and will be an inspiration for when I start on mine. Your house is beautiful too! Surprised no one commented on that yet.


----------



## vtspyder (Sep 7, 2011)

Amazing job! The cc is beautiful to look at as is. Your car is so clean you should market a package of what you did. it makes a beemer or benz look stupid!:thumbup:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks sweet!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> Looks amazing and will be an inspiration for when I start on mine. Your house is beautiful too! Surprised no one commented on that yet.


Thank you sir! We're actually moving in a couple of months to a place with a bit more land. 



vtspyder said:


> Amazing job! The cc is beautiful to look at as is. Your car is so clean you should market a package of what you did. it makes a beemer or benz look stupid!:thumbup:





BETOGLI said:


> It looks sweet!


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## VWIQ (Nov 28, 2011)

really like this car very much . good job


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

VWIQ said:


> really like this car very much . good job


Thank you! If you have any connections for parts we can't get over here make sure to let me know!

_______________________________________________________________

The brakes are working great and by swapping out the spindles I actually dropped a bit in the front. Here's the new and final stance that's high enough to cart the family around and not rub too much, although I did have to cut the fenders.


----------



## TheProduct (Dec 4, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thank you! If you have any connections for parts we can't get over here make sure to let me know!
> 
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> The brakes are working great and by swapping out the spindles I actually dropped a bit in the front. Here's the new and final stance that's high enough to cart the family around and not rub too much, although I did have to cut the fenders.


sickness :thumbup:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

TheProduct said:


> sickness :thumbup:


Thanks. This, however, is not sickness. I definitely changed the front end up this morning but not in a good way. An old lady decided to pull right in front of me and although I got stopped most of the way, here is the result:










Ouch. Not sure when I will get the car back but for now they gave me a Hyundai :sly:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

On no! Will you have the body shop redo your custom headlights and grill? Otherwise, you'll have to do it again yourself, right?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> On no! Will you have the body shop redo your custom headlights and grill? Otherwise, you'll have to do it again yourself, right?


To be honest I'm not sure what they're going to do. Hopefully they will paint the grill again but the headlights are a different story. If the one on the right is wrecked I'll probably have to get new ones for both sides. What a PIA!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

i29gtaylor, Your car look just amazing!!:thumbup: One of the "sickest" CC i have seen!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

very sick ride man! 

love the headlights! how much did they cost? did you blacked out the housing and put tint on top or it was sprayed from the inside? if you dnt mind telling how much you paid for the job n how long did it take? )

sorry abt that accident.. that sux!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> very sick ride man!
> 
> love the headlights! how much did they cost? did you blacked out the housing and put tint on top or it was sprayed from the inside? if you dnt mind telling how much you paid for the job n how long did it take? )
> 
> sorry abt that accident.. that sux!


 
Thank you! I got the headlights from another guy on here so I'm not sure exactly how much he put into them. They were split open and painted on the inside by a body shop that was doing some other work for him as well. I wish I could be more help :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

i29gtaylor said:


> Thank you! I got the headlights from another guy on here so I'm not sure exactly how much he put into them. They were split open and painted on the inside by a body shop that was doing some other work for him as well. I wish I could be more help :beer:


 Gotcha! Lucky... i waned to see how much it cld cost, so If i got to some of the local dealership I cld compare prices.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks pretty cool man!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Ouch. I feel ya. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Some ediot done something similar to me


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Remember when I said 'Ouch, I feel ya.' ?? I frigging hate idiots. Two years ago I hit a retread at 85mph that landed 5 feet in front of me which destroyed my bumper... The other day someone on the freeway who was hauling crap lost some crap as well. I hate having to get my bumper repainted because some idiot couldn't tie down his cargo.


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow guys, that sucks. This is my first accident and I really hope it will be my last. I won't get the car back until at least the 21st and now have to get a new headlight as well! Hopefully I can find a shop around here that is willing to open it up and paint it. :banghead:


----------



## m3cab (Jul 21, 2012)

*splitting headlights*

What is the method to split these headlights? I need to turn the cutoff shield from lhd to rhd.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

m3cab said:


> What is the method to split these headlights? I need to turn the cutoff shield from lhd to rhd.


 I bought them from another member on the forums so I'm not sure exactly what they did. By the looks of it, they just heated them up and cut them open. It was not a "clean" job by any means, but it looked good on the car. As a result of the accident those headlights are out and regular OEM xenons are in.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your accident. The car was looking beautiful. Hope you can bring it back to it's former glory.:thumbup:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

coolie569 said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident. The car was looking beautiful. Hope you can bring it back to it's former glory.:thumbup:


Here it is. A little different with the new headlights; I couldn't find a shop that would replicate the joey mod and to be perfectly honest I didn't want to go through the hassle.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats. It looks great.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

i29gtaylor said:


> Here it is. A little different with the new headlights; I couldn't find a shop that would replicate the joey mod and to be perfectly honest I didn't want to go through the hassle.



Great wheels, man........
Brand & specs???

TM


----------



## 1moreyear (May 2, 2012)

*xenon swap*

how much did that run, and was it an easy set up. any issues with it.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

stumbled upon this recently, really like the CC linked below.  Trimming the VW circle surround and replacing the top chrome strip might not be that hard.

http://www.eurotuner.com/features/eurp_0901_photochop_challenge_6_volkswagen_cc/photo_08.html


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

TMCCRline said:


> Great wheels, man........
> Brand & specs???
> 
> TM


Thanks! They are MRR HR6 Wheels 19x8

http://www.mrrwheels.com/hr6.html




1moreyear said:


> how much did that run, and was it an easy set up. any issues with it.


Are you talking about the brakes?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Threads like this makes me wish i had got black or white instead of Island grey. Car looks great and you know, the 09-12 front ends are more appealing to me than my 13. Great job with this so far.

I also like the engine bay, although it looks like just some paint, it makes a big diff.


----------



## Trek2422 (Aug 5, 2013)

i29gtaylor said:


> Well, I finally got a chance to wash the CC and snap some pics that show the front grill. My photography skills are a work in progress so take it easy on me. Everything is holding up well so far, but I'm trying to find a professionally made custom front emblem that matches this one (chrome and body color). Off to bed...


Your car looks sick man!!! Those wheels are hot!


----------



## anthony7 (Apr 9, 2013)

i29gtaylor said:


> Well, I finally got a chance to wash the CC and snap some pics that show the front grill. My photography skills are a work in progress so take it easy on me. Everything is holding up well so far, but I'm trying to find a professionally made custom front emblem that matches this one (chrome and body color). Off to bed...


is that an aftermarket front bumper you have or is that an OEM bumper? if its OEM the black on black with the gloss makes it look extremely aggressive :thumbup:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Obviously painted OEM..


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

I probably over looked it but what head unit are you running and are those custom head rests or a full replacement unit?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

divineVR6 said:


> I probably over looked it but what head unit are you running and are those custom head rests or a full replacement unit?


The head unit is a Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD with add-on NAV and the head rests are full replacements. Cheap price, good quality and pretty decent color match.


----------



## vali_ww (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice car, nice grill! These days i made also some changes to mine CC. I think you should make your emblem like mine, it will be perfect on your grill.

















eace:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

vali_ww said:


> Nice car, nice grill! These days i made also some changes to mine CC. I think you should make your emblem like mine, it will be perfect on your grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right! That looks amazing. Yours is the first grill I've seen that I like better than mine (obviously since that stuff is very subjective). Did you buy that or is it a DIY? I might have to make a change... :beer:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Car is officially for sale if anyone is interested!!


----------

